# Roosevelt elk



## The100road (Sep 13, 2018)

my Dads bull was taken this Saturday at 30 yards. My brothers bull he got this morning. Both archery and both called in with Calls I made.

This could possibly be my dads last hunting year with us due to health reasons so it has been a very emotional week. I couldnt be happier for them and it couldn’t have worked out any better.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 4 | Way Cool 13


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 13, 2018)

Stan, that is so awesome. I know it was emotional. I wish my dad was around to still hunt with me. Cherish the time afield with him. Congrats to them both.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## rob3232 (Sep 13, 2018)

Happy for all three of you!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Sep 13, 2018)

Great job all around.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 13, 2018)

Nice elk and story. I am always amazed at how much smaller they seem then elk over here.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 13, 2018)

That’s awesome Stan! I’m sure you will be adding a pic if your soon

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Sep 13, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Nice elk and story. I am always amazed at how much smaller they seem then elk over here.



Yeah, Roosevelt bodies are typically bigger than the Rocky Mountain but smaller antlers. Both of these bulls where somewhat young. My dads younger than my brothers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road (Sep 13, 2018)

NYWoodturner said:


> That’s awesome Stan! I’m sure you will be adding a pic if your soon


 Fingers crossed! Few more weeks until it’s my turn.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 13, 2018)

The100road said:


> Yeah, Roosevelt bodies are typically bigger than the Rocky Mountain but smaller antlers. Both of these bulls where somewhat young. My dads younger than my brothers.


about 6 yrs ago we took the old vantage road home , about an inch of snow -we were first on road that morning. It does not get used much anymore . about a 1/3 of the way down- Kathie said elk. we stopped and watched a herd of 300+- right out in desert and under the wind turbines. Huge bulls in that herd. They could care less that we were there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 13, 2018)

Awesome!! Looks like you guys made some great long lasting memories!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 13, 2018)

What a great story and fabulous pictures. Congrats to dad for bringing up his sons right!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 13, 2018)

Lots of good eating there! Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 14, 2018)

Great job on both of their parts, and a lot memories for everyone involved. Look forward to seeing yours added to the thread bud! 

Picture of the old man puckered up is priceless!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Sep 14, 2018)

Nice hunt and fond memories. I am a penturner and cant help but think how many pens I could get out of a rack like that. Glad you were able to get to hunt together. I sure miss the hunting days with my dad.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Sep 16, 2018)

That's awesome, post pictures of your elk when you get it. We had a great time on our hunt in CO and I had the calls you made with me the entire time. Came up a little short and didn't harvest an elk, but had an awesome time, nonetheless.

-jason

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Parks (Sep 17, 2018)

The last two pics tell it all! Now if we all had a piece or two of elk jerky-

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 17, 2018)

JR Parks said:


> The last two pics tell it all! Now if we all had a pic or two of elk jerky-




Yes in my hand would be preferred. ;)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Strider (Sep 22, 2018)

Ooooh, elk tastes good! One of the best dishes I got to eat when I was in the States. Good memories.

I remember a herd of elks crossing in front of our car, and there were tourists stopping to take photos in YNP, as they normally do, but there was merely 20 of them, blocking the road. By the time the crowd gathered there were rumors of 200, 300+! :P old eyes, I guess! Hunter's tales!! 

Anyhow, nice to see you hanging together. What arrowhead did he use?


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 22, 2018)

Time together is gold.


----------



## Herb G. (Dec 13, 2018)

I'd love to have a set of antlers like those.
Good on ya for having a good time with your Dad.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

